# VBA - Userform öffen per Show + mehr



## ogakul93 (8. April 2010)

*VBA - Userform öffen per Show + mehr*

Hi
Ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt für die Schule. Ist ein bisschen blöd, da der Lehrer uns zu wenig Zeit gibt und uns nicht hilft. Wir leiden unter Zeitdruck und Unwissen. Ein paar Grundkenntnisse hab ich schon und Google kann ich auch benutzen 
Ich mache ein Hotel Reservierungs Programm, welches Datum, Zimmer, Adresse, etc. erfasst.
Doch bei manchen Sachen komme ich nicht weiter.

1. Fall:
Userform per Button öffnen.
Bei der ersten gehts per Userform.Show:

```
Private Sub Neue_Buchung_Click()
AHRR.Show
End Sub
```
bei den anderen Userforms nicht?

2. Fall
Ich verwende 
	
	



```
z = Range("A65536").End(xlUp).Row + 1
    Cells(z, 1) = Zimmerbox.Value
    Cells(z, 2) = Kalender.Value
    Cells(z, 3) = Name1.Value
    Cells(z, 4) = Vorname.Value
    Cells(z, 5) = Strasse.Value
```
um Daten zu erfassen und automatisch einzutragen. Jetzt soll das nicht in Tabelle 1 sondern Tabelle 2, wie geht das?

Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus.


----------



## sph3re (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: VBA - Userform öffen per Show + mehr*

Für die zweite Frage sollte ein: Worksheets("Tabelle2").range.... helfen.
Bei deiner ersten Frage versteh ich nich ganz was du nun möchtest?


----------

